# 4WD and MFWD, what's the difference?



## wirenut (May 23, 2013)

In looking for used four wheel drive tractors I see some listed as 4wd and some listed as MFWD. I think MFWD is Mechanical Four Wheel Drive, right?
Is this different some how from a 4WD tractor? Is this just two different ways of saying the same thing?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They are both the same except 4 wheel drives have the same sized tires whereas MFWD has different sized tires front and rear. insofar as I understand, the mechanical 4 wheel drives have no front axel constant velocity or u joints. The front axel ends have bevel gears that go to bevel gears on shafts that go downward to a set of bevel gears on the drive hubs with the design concept that as you rotate your front wheels left to right, that the drive gear on the hub, pivots around a 90 degree opposed bevel gear facing the ground, so that the wheels can be turned sharper than with conventional CV or u joints that are prone to binding.


----------

